# 2010 Archery World Cup Stage 3, Ogden, UT, USA, August 3 -7, 2010.



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

2010 Archery World Cup Stage 3, Ogden, UT, USA, August 3 -7, 2010.
http://www.ogdenwc.com/

NEW BYLAWS to be applied at World Cup Stage 3 in Ogden (USA)
http://www.archery.org/content.asp?id=4499&me_id=3206&cnt_id=4992

Ogden Archery World Cup Calling for Aspiring Student Journalists
http://usarchery.org/news/2010/06/2...alling-for-aspiring-student-journalists/36730
Who was lucky enough to be chosen as the “FITA Archery Fan Reporter”.

2010 World Cup
No. 1 Ranked Brady Ellison to Lead Team USA at Ogden Stage
http://usarchery.org/news/2010/07/0...ellison-to-lead-team-usa-at-ogden-stage/37099


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Ogden World Cup at the heart of archery season
Lausanne – 29 July 2010 
http://www.archery.org/content.asp?id=4499&me_id=3206&cnt_id=5027


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

World Cup Stage 3 - Ogden (USA) - 3-7 August 2010 
http://www.archery.org/content.asp?id=4499&me_id=3206


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Competition schedule:

http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Document/World Cup/2010 Events/03_Ogden/10_Ogden_schedule.pdf


Participants and Results

http://www.archery.org/content.asp?id=5005&me_id=3393


----------



## mike45 (Sep 13, 2003)

Is Dave C coming?


----------



## nub. (Mar 13, 2004)

mike45 said:


> Is Dave C coming?


No.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Team USA is all here. Some media events this morning and afternoon. The field looks good. It was fun to see and catch up with people we haven't seen for awhile. Everything looks to be running smoothly, from a spectators point of view. Will get some pictures posted from this afternoons media event tonight. Official practice tomorrow. Team USA looks good and relaxed. More later....


----------



## Utah1 (Jul 11, 2008)

me and my wife were part of the field crew setting up. i cant tell you how awesome the people are that are running this event.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

The super exciting team rounds are tommorrow, Friday 8/6/10. I suggest getting as close as you can to the action. 
The action starts at 9 and should be over by the mid afternoon.


----------



## Jason22 (Aug 16, 2008)

The organizers and volunteers have done a fantastic job. The venue is beautiful and the energy at the event is wonderful - lots of smiles everywhere you look. 

Unfortunately I'll miss the team round today but will be there for Finals on Saturday.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Some pics from Ogden. Getting ready to head to finals venue now.

http://web.me.com/meljulienichols/Site/My_Albums/My_Albums.html


Julie


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

China upsets Korea in the Men's Recurve team but the USA then wins the gold over China


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

*USAA press stories:*

USAA press stories:
What does USA Archery think? That we don’t have anything better to do than to read article after article after article about daily tourney events. 
What happened to the good old days when it took a week to see a results list with just a few mistakes if you were lucky and sometimes nothing at all?

USA Strikes it Rich at 2010 Archery World Cup Stage 3
Anthony Bartkowski August 08, 2010 
http://usarchery.org/news/2010/08/08/usa-strikes-it-rich-at-2010-archery-world-cup-stage-3/37741

Gold Rush for Team USA at 2010 Archery World Cup Stage 3
Anthony Bartkowski August 06, 2010 
http://usarchery.org/news/2010/08/06/gold-rush-for-team-usa-at-2010-archery-world-cup-stage-3/37731

U.S. Olympian Brady Ellison’s Shoot for the Cure Thrives
Frances Kelsey, Weber State University student August 06, 2010 
http://usarchery.org/news/2010/08/06/u-s-olympian-brady-ellisons-shoot-for-the-cure-thrives/37732

USA’s Braden Gellenthien and El Salvador’s Jorge Jimenez Meet Again at Archery World Cup Compound Men’s Final
Anthony Bartkowski August 05, 2010 
http://usarchery.org/news/2010/08/0...t-archery-world-cup-compound-mens-final/37704

Korea and United States Dominate Archery World Cup Stage 3 Ranking Round
Anthony Bartkowski August 04, 2010 
http://usarchery.org/news/2010/08/0...archery-world-cup-stage-3-ranking-round/37679


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

the compund men individual final link doesn't work on archery.org.

hmm


----------



## Lindy (Nov 7, 2008)

*Ogden, UT*

You can watch some of the early video from Ogden, UT on YOUTUBE.

Beautiful venue!

Try this link. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9s-OlneGCGs

Also you can type in the "Search"; World Cup Archery Stage 3 2010

Hopefully we will be able to see the actual competition shooting soon.

Regards,


----------



## Lindy (Nov 7, 2008)

*Ogden, UT*

More abbreviated video of the shooting on YOUTUBE. This includes an interview of the Korean coach. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72BW5MbKbrI

Regards,


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

*2010 Ogden World Cup – Archery Fan Reporter - World Archery TV - Wow!*

2010 Ogden World Cup – Archery Fan Reporter - World Archery TV - Wow!

Archery Fan Reporter - Day 1 / World Cup 2010 - Stage 3
http://www.youtube.com/user/archerytv#p/u/6/9s-OlneGCGs 

Archery Fan Reporter - Day 2 / World Cup 2010 - Stage 3
http://www.youtube.com/user/archerytv#p/u/5/s3mkF-tXaKY

Archery Fan Reporter - Day 3 / World Cup 2010 - Stage 3
http://www.youtube.com/user/archerytv#p/u/4/72BW5MbKbrI

Archery Fan Reporter - Day 4 (I) / World Cup 2010 - Stage 3
http://www.youtube.com/user/archerytv#p/u/3/C_u8P47LriI

Archery Fan Reporter - Day 4 (II) / World Cup 2010 - Stage 3
http://www.youtube.com/user/archerytv#p/a/u/2/wjG9xFpm1LE

Archery Fan Reporter - Day 5 (I) / World Cup 2010 - Stage 3
http://www.youtube.com/user/archerytv#p/a/u/1/3r5U37m7iB8

Archery Fan Reporter - Day 5 (II) / World Cup 2010 - Stage 3
http://www.youtube.com/user/archerytv#p/a/u/0/hsvMMua4XdA


----------

